
Bootstrap 3 Free Themes and Templates - DaveJn
http://www.prepbootstrap.com/
======
sida
At the risk of sounding like an asshole. The themes on prebootstrap is pretty
average at best. Alternatives like bootswatch.com offers far better themes.

~~~
ejr
I took this as a quick intro to snippets of Bootstrap features. Ex: Logins and
stuff. It does say "pre" bootstrap so I'm sure that was the intended purpose
for this.

~~~
mgkimsal
I don't see 'pre' \- I see 'prep'. ??

------
viach
Great resource! This is also worth attention:
[http://bootswatch.com/](http://bootswatch.com/). I have zero-to-none design
skills and using these themes makes my chrome extensions design look
acceptable (well, almost)

~~~
aikah
shameless plug or astroturfing? either way that's ok ,the free themes are not
"Great resource!" anyway.

~~~
archenemy
it saved me some work recently as I got to the 'ok, time to dress this up a
bit' phase of a project. still recognizable as Bootstrap, but also an easy way
to inject a bit of design and good taste in a prototype.

------
yoanizer
I don't want to sound mean, but most of them look very amateurish at best.

~~~
jggonz
I believe they intend for you to use them as building blocks. You can use
their layouts to get your idea on the screen, then add additional CSS in order
to 'make it your own'.

------
HugoDias
Another good source to get some bootstrap snippets
[http://bootsnipp.com/](http://bootsnipp.com/)

------
MasterScrat
Don't waste your time and just head to wrapbootstrap.com.

Even for a side project it's worth paying $15 to get an actually good looking
template.

~~~
GFischer
There's a lot of value in free templates.

They're the only resource available if you have to do coursework, or you live
in a country where access to international credit cards is not trivial for
example.

I now have an international credit card, but for a long time my barrier was
not money, but money transmission :) , I would have gladly paid U$ 5 or 10 or
even 15. Most of the credit cards issued here in Uruguay are local-only, and
the requirements are pretty hefty (more than half the population is not
eligible for an international credit card).

I purchased a template for my side project, on ThemeForest (they have some
Bootstrap-based templates over there too).

[http://themeforest.net/](http://themeforest.net/)

~~~
ehutch79
not when the 'templates' are just cut and pasted form elements from the docs.

if you're doing any kind of course work in web design, you need to be able to
compose the majority of this stuff yourself from just the docs.

~~~
GFischer
I was thinking more along the lines of classes which I took in the past, for
example a course in Java, where one of the items was a JSF-based web site,
which I plugged to a free bootstrap template, where web design wasn't the
focus and I was busy trying to understand other things.

I agree that if you work in web design, you should know to do this stuff from
the docs.

------
notdan
Might as well plug my free(mium) themes: [http://www.portnine.com/bootstrap-
themes](http://www.portnine.com/bootstrap-themes)

------
johantinglof
Not sure about this. It seems kind of wierd for the 'login' templates to have
a confirm password box. In my book startbootstrap has an advantage.

------
hendry
None of these Bootstrap 3 themes seem to just replace
/bootstrap/css/bootstrap-theme.css which makes them pretty daft.

~~~
Kiro
What do you mean?

~~~
eddieroger
He doesn't understand that "cascading" part of CSS. Replacing core bootstrap
files wouldn't make any sense, and it's better to add them downstream so that
they can be changed or removed or whatever.

~~~
ArtDev
This is not true.

I downloaded at the dark blue admin theme, it uses a separate file to apply
the theme (local.css).

It would be nice to have Less files, instead of css though.

------
lumpypua
Looks like the folks behind this are doing real estate tech. Can I ask y'all
what the product is?

~~~
ArtDev
Um.. where are you from?

~~~
lumpypua
Tennessee...

------
Keats
Interesting how there are dozens of sites for bootstrap but so few for
Foundation.

------
wnevets
I see some different layouts you can make with boostrap but no actual themes?

